# csj food



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

hi, was going to try our two loons on csj complete food and wondered if anyone had come across it?


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

I know this an old thread and a bit late however for info only I started Mylo on CSJ food last week and it's been brilliant. 1st time in ages that he has been regular to toilet and his poops are solid and pretty much oderless. He eats every meal I put down which is also a rare sight. The cost is great too, I paid £17 for 15 KG including postage. The ingredients all seem to be the right stuff and lots better than some of the "premium" brands I've tried.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

River has been on CSJ Little Champ! (Puppy), since she arrived with us.

She had no problems changing over no sickness at all, she had to go straight on to it. We were told she was on a dried food from Spain!!

Her poops are better than the 1st one she did from her previous food.

Raw food seem to be no problem added, but cocked foods dont mix well.

You can get 2 15kg bags delivered for one delivery charge. Order on a Monday usually arrives by Thurs /Friday.

You will probably find you have a local stockist, usually some one who works from home. They have to carry a large range, and give free samples.

Unfortunately they do go out of stock of items at times and you have to order direct , still cheaper than the expensive brands. Brook is on Hi Lost , although he does just as well on a value brand when I forget to order.

http://www.csjk9.com/productcart/pc/viewCategories.asp?pageStyle=p&ProdSort=19&page=2&idCategory=4

Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

We went ahead with this food after research and are so glad we did. No complaints whatsoever, you are paying quite a lot though at £17. We went on the csj website found a distributor that is approx 8miles from us she sells at £13 for 15kg little champ, try that'll do variety also excellent...


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll take a look for the local stockist, thanks for that info. I still can't believe how good the food is and how cheap with it!!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello all! 

We picking up our samples from CSJ tmrrw morning. Im looking forward to see what they have sent since Elza has been having softish poopoos for a while. Originally she was on Royal Canine but at 8 1/2 months old she already had colitis 3 times so I figured she needs a hypoallergenic food or one for sensitive digestive system. She had to have a special dry kibble from the Vet for a while then I put her on James Wellbeloved fish&rice. 
She started to have wind again... :-\ but seems happy to eat that compared to RC. Her poopoos slowly getting better but still not the same as they were 2-3 months ago. 

Which CSJ food you all use or suggest to use? There are some herbs too to purchase. Have you tried any of it?


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Mylo is on adult champ and no problems. I got a few samples of the stockist with my last order and he really liked the tripe kibble, they didn't smell either really. He wasn't fussed with the herb ones at all really.


----------

